# Resources > Supplier Diversity >  Lumber & building materials WBE w/green certifications

## Chris Barber

84 Lumber Company
1019 Route 519, Eighty Four, PA 15330
518-899-5684
https://84-iase-web-01.84lumber-iase...ertifications/

----------

